

Free Programming Ebooks - krat0sprakhar
http://citizen428.net/blog/2010/08/12/30-free-programming-ebooks/

======
mekoka
Another memorable list <http://programming-motherfucker.com/become.html>

~~~
sasha-dv
Thanks mekoka for this list.

The best free programming book, and one of the best books in general, I've
ever read was _Programming from the Ground Up_. It's not on the citizen428's
list, but the mofo's list has it.

If you haven't read it I highly recommend you do. Here's the link:
<http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/pgubook/>

------
macco
I hate this. Now I have even more books on my reading list. Damn it.

------
tehC
Here's a list that i think was on HN a while back.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-
ava...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-
programming-books)

------
Hexx
How can you have a Ruby section and not mention "Why's (Poignant) Guide to
Ruby"!

------
mrgoldenbrown
Learn you some Erlang is a web site, not an ebook, and apparently the author
can't help us get it in PDF or kindle form for legal reasons.
(<http://learnyousomeerlang.com/faq>) Yet he/she does hint that there is a
kindle version out there. Here is what looks like the most likely candidate to
me - I will try it out on the kindle later this afternoon.
([https://github.com/igstan/learn-you-some-erlang-
kindle#readm...](https://github.com/igstan/learn-you-some-erlang-
kindle#readme))

------
muyuu
AFAICS Visual LISP Developer’s Bible is not free. US$8 in Amazon, couldn't
found any free download except that of the sample chapter and exercises.

~~~
aiscott
It didn't appear that Let over Lambda was free either, just some select
chapters at the bottom of the page.

If you click on "Table of Contents" (<http://letoverlambda.com/index.cl/toc>)
the author gives access to the first 6 chapters with only 2 non published
online. Which I think is great, I've been considering buying this book for a
while but was afraid it would be too far over my head. Now I get to find out
first.

~~~
kruhft
Let Over Lambda is amazing and I highly recomend it for those that would like
to know just what you can do with Lisp macros. It builds on the work in On
Lisp, but you can get by without reading it first.

------
telemachos
Two others for Scheme:

The Scheme Programming Language, 4th Ed. by R. Kent Dybvig[1]

Simply Scheme: Introducing Computer Science by Brian Harvey and Matthew
Wright, 2nd Ed.[2]

[1]: <http://www.scheme.com/tspl4/>

[2]: <http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/ss-toc2.html>

------
carlsednaoui
Another great option for ruby:

<http://ruby.bastardsbook.com/toc/>

------
harichinnan
Any suggestions for a book on Discrete Mathematics with Software.?

~~~
kruhft
The Haskell Road to Logic, Maths and Programming is a good place to start.

------
ifearthenight
Thanks, ruby ones should come in handy.

------
joshmanders
Thanks, Diving into Python and Mastering Node are two good ones for me.

~~~
telemachos
Mastering Node doesn't seem to have been updated in some time, and the author
is now co-writing a book for Manning Press.[1] (It's available for pre-release
as a pdf there.) He may still release it on the Mastering Node site later, but
for now that site seems quiet.

[1] <http://www.manning.com/cantelon/>

~~~
kafkaesque
Sorry, I don't mean to get off-topic, but I want to start learning Python, but
I'm on a Windows machine. Should I work on Linux instead? Because I fins most
of the help offered is Linux-based. Thank you! (:

~~~
moonhead
you can install cygwin with python and work from a bash shell in windows. or
virtualbox a minimal gentoo or arch install inside windows.

there are many ways to skin this cat.

~~~
kafkaesque
Thanks for the tips.

I ended up installing Python 2.7, gedit, and then I had to edit a path field
to load Python from the terminal. I've just started Learn Python the Hard Way
by Allen B. Downey and I really like the tone he uses, actually. He mentions
this, though: "A programmer will eventually tell you to use Mac OSX or Linux.
If the programmer likes fonts and typography, they'll tell you to get a Mac
OSX computer. If they like control and have a huge beard, they'll tell you to
install Linux. Again, use whatever computer you have right now that works. All
you need is gedit, a Terminal, and python." I hope when I do transition over
to the Linux version, it's not a steep learning curve. I already use Debian,
but I've decided to work on Windows...I hope it doesn't hold me back from any
valuable learning experience.

Thanks, again!

~~~
gbak
Learn Python the Hard Way is written by Zed Shaw; not Alen B. Downey.

~~~
kafkaesque
Oops. Typo! I mixed him up with the Think Python author. Thanks for catching
that!

------
drcube
Learn Python the Hard Way is available for free on the web, but you have to
pay (a nominal fee) for the pdf or epub versions. So I'm not sure it counts as
a "free ebook".

~~~
brewerja
You can always pull from the gitorious repository and build it yourself.

